
Israel Is Already Selling Kamikaze Micro-Drones That Will Change Modern Warfare - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/drones/a18032/hero-30-uvision-israeli-drone/
======
ChuckMcM
Technically I think these are closer to cruise missiles rather than drones.
And there will no doubt be a market for a directional EMP gun which can knock
out the electronics of a flying device as a counter measure. But frankly I
feel it is only the fact that the military is pretty slow to pick up new tech
in a low grade war situation that has prevented this from becoming much
scarier.

~~~
Recurecur
They really aren't cruise missiles because they're remotely piloted. Properly
painted these would be hard to spot, and I bet they have a targeting mode
where the engine switches off to minimize noise.

I wonder how much they cost per copy, that's one thing that will limit uptake.

~~~
salem
It's got to be cheaper than the USD $246,000 Javalin, which is often used
against non-armored targets, like trucks and buildings.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FGM-148_Javelin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FGM-148_Javelin)

It's like a miniature version of the "missile in a box" from the future combat
system

[http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/cheap-fast-deadly-the-
ne...](http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/cheap-fast-deadly-the-netfires-
missiles-in-a-box-program-updated-02653/)

------
Recurecur
Anyone have any insight into the crazy wing arrangement? It seems it would add
extra weight and drag for no benefit...

The Switchblade seems to be a much more logical design:

[https://www.avinc.com/uas/adc/switchblade/](https://www.avinc.com/uas/adc/switchblade/)

------
dman
I am getting uneasy imagining swarms of these flying through the sky.

